# mouse maze?



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

heheh yeah... ive tried this a few times but it EPICLY FAILED!! so anyway, if you have made one how did u make it? and can u post a pic to give me an idea? thanks


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Go to the sister site of this one, designed for pet keepers, please.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

?? well what is the "sister site"?


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Look on the Board Index (home page) of the forum - under Links, its the Mouse Keepers Forum. It's for pet keepers.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

viewforum.php?f=81

It needs new members to inject new interest.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

ah, yes i see, thanks  yeah its defiently a sister site, its the same pretty much ;P


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

It's the same, except that it's geared toward pet owners, rather than breeders. They're more likely to talk about toys and mazes, while we're more likely to talk about sexing pinkies and determining quality of new stud bucks.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

ive made a maze  yet my mice seem to climb all over it rather than run through it


----------

